# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Get Overwatch 25% off

## Kenneth

Found this buried in a reddit thread with like 5 down votes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5c...ature=youtu.be

Apparently you just use a proxy to buy the game with Russian currency and since the conversion rate is what it is you get the game for $28 USD for the $40 normal edition.

I just tried it on a U.S account and it won't let me since the account has purchased stuff via USD in the past. Since the youtube video guy was from EU I am assuming this might only work via EU. Let me know if you try.

----------


## Confucius

This was a thing with buying stuff from the blizzard store, in the US it was using Argentinian and Brazil currencies and in Europe it was using Russian currency. As far as I know this is no longer possible.

----------


## Archenuh

/removedbecause

----------


## monkeypaw

Can't you get any good deals from G2A anymore?

----------

